# New pup



## Barnesc

Hello, I just joined the community and I would like to share a picture of my pup with everyone.


----------



## doggiedad

welcome! what kind of dog is it? you might want to stop your dog from chewing on anything
that belongs to you.


----------



## Georgiapeach

Congrats on your new pup! He's adorable!! What breed is he/she?

Definitely don't let him chew on your things. What seems cute now, won't be when your things are in shreds. Get him some chew toys and every time he starts chewing on something inappropriate, take it away and substitute one of his chew toys. The best prevention is to keep things put away so he can't get to them - you learn to puppy proof, lol!


----------



## doggiedad

the best puppy proof is the pup is tethered to you 24/7 and when you're sleeping attach the pup
to you with a chain that has a motion detector/ alarm unit. lol.




Georgiapeach said:


> Congrats on your new pup! He's adorable!! What breed is he/she?
> 
> Definitely don't let him chew on your things. What seems cute now, won't be when your things are in shreds. Get him some chew toys and every time he starts chewing on something inappropriate, take it away and substitute one of his chew toys. The best prevention is to keep things put away so he can't get to them -
> 
> >>>>>you learn to puppy proof, lol!<<<<<


----------



## Barnesc

Thank you...
He is a 5 month old Bouvier Des Flandre.


----------



## NutroGeoff

Welcome to DFC! What a cute pup! I've never heard of that breed before. He is very cute! And when I was young I had one of my labs shew the tops off of my boots. My dad was very upset. Haha.


----------



## doggiedad

can you stop cuddling with him? are you going to work him?



Barnesc said:


> Thank you...
> He is a 5 month old Bouvier Des Flandre.


----------



## NutroGeoff

He kind of looked small at first but now that I look again, he is going to be a big dog isn't he?


----------



## lovemydogsalways

What a cute puppy!


----------



## sparrow

never heard of that breed before, interesting.


----------



## My Girl Serena

Never heard of the breed either, but sure does look so adorable!


----------



## DavidHernandez

First time heard about this breed. Amazing!!


----------



## magicre

Barnesc said:


> Thank you...
> He is a 5 month old Bouvier Des Flandre.


i've only seen full grown dogs....your pup is gorgeous.......lovely breed.


----------



## Spy Car

I'm quite familiar with the breed.

The Bouvier Des Flandres is a very handsome and strong breed.

They also tend to be very head-strong and their power and drive makes sound training an imperative. 

They are one of those breeds best raised by people with high levels of expertise with dog training. If that's not you, I'd strongly advise getting yourself enrolled in classes while you still have a pup on your hands. Bouvier Des Flandres are super cool dogs when they are well trained, but a bit scary when not.

Best,

Bill


----------



## Herzo

To late, this thread is 2 years old already.


----------



## petguides.co

cute 🙂


----------

